

Firespotting – HN Clone - nakedrobot2
http://firespotting.com/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5732718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5732718)

Other submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=firespotting#!/story/forever/0/fir...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=firespotting#!/story/forever/0/firespotting)

------
magentaplacenta
Why would you use the same UI?

